# Labidochromis caeruleus vs. pseudotropheus socolofi



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi all. Great forum you have here! I'm posting because I'm a little confused trying to differentiate the following species:
labidochromis caeruleus
and
pseudotropheus socolofi
I can't post URLs because I'm new, but you can find profiles at this website.

I got into cichlids about 7 months ago and am still learning a lot about them. I have what I believe is a powder blue labidochromis caeruleus. It has a fair amount of black on its anal and ventral fins. I've been told that male yellow/blue labs will tend to have more black on these fins than the female. But the species profiles at this site shows p. socolofi as having a lot of black on these fins as well.

The only real difference I can notice in the pictures of each is that the p. socolofi has quite a bit of black on its tail fin. My fish doesn't have any black on its tail fin, resembling a lab more. Is that pretty solid evidence that it's a lab?

And while we're on the topic, I wonder how these fish could look so much alike and not be in the same genus, and for that matter, how they could even distinguish between their own species and the other. Is it possible for these fish to breed?

I've googled and haven't found any posts of the same question, which really surprised me.

Thanks in advance,
Gregg


----------



## Buddy.08 (Apr 26, 2007)

some cichlids can crossbreed and form hybrids so it could be possible, im not expert so im sure someone more experienced will inform us both but i am positive they can crossbreed. I was warned about my juvi yellow labs and red zebras cross breeding in the future so i suppose its possible. did you buy this fish or is it a spawn of your own?


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

Buddy.08 said:


> some cichlids can crossbreed and form hybrids so it could be possible, im not expert so im sure someone more experienced will inform us both but i am positive they can crossbreed. I was warned about my juvi yellow labs and red zebras cross breeding in the future so i suppose its possible. did you buy this fish or is it a spawn of your own?


I got it at a pet store. One that doesn't display scientific names on the tanks. I talked to a pretty knowledgeable employee there today, and he told me that they alternate shipments of yellow/blue labs to mix things up, indicating it was a blue lab.

Then I went into another shop, and saw the p. socolofi, which closely resembled this fish.

I have a 55 gallon tank, and I'm working on getting the species straight now that I have a clue as to what I'm doing. I've put in a rock pile, and changed to coral sand substrate. Everyone in there seems quite happy! I have some yellow lab fry I'm raising in another tank, and when they're large enough, I'll be putting them in this tank.

My overall plan is to have labs and peacocks, which I've been told can cohabitate well. I would like to get one more blue lab, but they seem to be hard to come by. Oddly, it's a chain pet store that carries them.

Thanks again!


----------



## bmweiler09 (Nov 17, 2009)

The best way to get an accurate answer to this question would be to post a pic. If you don't have 5 posts, just add a link to a pic.

The blue labs are hard to come by like you mentioned, so it's most likely a hybrid. was it in a tank labeled "mixed african cichlids"?


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

I almost have 5 posts now, and I'll plan on posting a picture. Though I called the pet store and talked to a different person, and he said it was probably p. socolofi. I took a closer look and noticed it had black on the tail fin, so I think it probably is. Its behavior is more consistent with a male p. socolofi than a lab. I'm almost certain that's what it is.

I do wonder how these fish can tell each other apart. I'd be curious to know if they typically crossbreed with labs.

Thanks again.


----------



## bmweiler09 (Nov 17, 2009)

The "blue" labs are really more of a white/light blue as in this pic.










Socolofi are more of a deeper blue. The black in the tail that you mentioned also is unlikely to occur in a lab.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can really only label the fish with the name you bought them as. How were they sold?

Socolofi are pretty aggressive and likely to cause trouble in a tank with peacocks.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

The mouth/head profile of the two species in question are different.

P. Socolofi has a thicker, more "bulldog looking" head/mouth area...with L. Caeruleus it's more pointy. Also, P. Socolofi juveniles tend to be more elongated. And as already pointed out, P. Socolofi tends to be a deeper powder blue color.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have both in with some peacocks. They seem to go after each other and leave the peacocks alone. Lucky, I guess.


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

OK, I think this is my 5th post, so I'll be able to post an image after this.


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

Maybe this is my 5th post?


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

I had a really difficult time getting a pic of him. He woudln't hold still for anything. But here it is. I would say he has more of a "bulldog" nose, and also has black on the tail fin. He's very agressive.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

He doesnt look like a lab or a socolofi to me. Maybe its just a bad angle. Can you try and get a side profile shot?

His body shape looks more like a blue m. estherae (zebra) but his tail is diffferent.


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

This one is a little better... I have a few things to figure out about taking pictures through glass, into water.









I'm honestly still not sure what it is. I think the nose might resemble that of the yellow labs posted above more. Behavior-wise it resembles a p. socolofi. It's pretty much the boss of the tank.

So, what kind of fish do I have here?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like a socolofi in that last picture even though the nose looks more like a lab.


----------



## greggb (Feb 4, 2010)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> Looks like a socolofi in that last picture even though the nose looks more like a lab.


Thanks, and yeah, I guess that's what I'm going with.


----------

